# Easy guidebook to pigeon care wanted



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Does anybody know of an easy to use guidebook on pigeon care? I'm new to feral pigeons and realize that there is much to learn. I know I can get lots of info on this website but it would be nice to have a book I can quickly refer to. I live in Sydney, Australia and haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You can email or PM our member...... PHILODICE..... and request her e-book. It's loaded with info and if you print it out you will have a book


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The best 'starter guide' I've seen and still refer to is "Pigeons" by Matthew Vriends, published by Barron. In the UK it was/is available in-store from Pets-at-Home, which was Petsmart. Covers basics of pigeon housing, behavior, food, health and illnesses and plenty more in a quite slim volume.

I see you mention feral pigeons, so it depends on your particular interest, be it pigeon rescue, just a general understanding of them, or whatever.

The e-book little bird refers to is (as I understand it) a compilation of information and experience from this forum.

John


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, the e-book is a result of one year of research and compilation from ALL over the internet, but special nods to everyone here! It is now being distributed in 8 countries that I know of, and the author of the Pigeon lung article asked me if he could distribute it in Australia. He said he was not aware of any more comprehensive work on rescuing pigeons! 

partial table of contents:
Part 4: KEEPING PIGEONS
A. Introduction to Columbia Livia
B. Feathered Diva Care (aka The Rock star in the loft)
C. Regular Care and Routine
D. Nutrition, Nutrition, Nutrition
E. Supplements and Deficiency
1. Calcium
2. Vitamin A
F. Cleaning, Cleaning, and Cleaning
G. Vaccinations
H. Breeding and Babies
1. Rearing a Baby Pigeon
2. Foster care breeding (aka pumpers)
3. Bull Breeding
4. Breeding Nutrition
5. Incubation
6. Candling eggs
7. Egg binding in birds
8. Egg Bound Hen
9. Post Egg Paralysis
10. Cleaning around Squabs
11. Baby Bird Rescue
12. Advanced Hand Feeding Tips
13. Baby Food Recipe

Part 6: DISEASES
A. Canker (TRICHOMONAS GALLINAE)
B. AVIAN POX (pigeon pox)
C. Aspergillosis
D. Avian Influenza (information for reference, N/A for pigeons)
E. Coccidiosis
F. Coccidia
G. E-COLI
H. Fungus Poisoning
I. Heavy Metal Poisoning
J. PARAMYXOVIRUS (Treatment and Prevention)
K. Psittacosis
L. Pseudomonas Infection
M. Respiratory Diseases
N. VIRAL DISEASES
O. My bird fell off her perch! (Birds Fall from Perches)
P. In depth Canker research article
Q. Can my pigeons make me sick?
R. Pigeon Fanciers’ Lung

Part 7: PARASITES
A. Pigeon Flies and Bugs
B. Worms and Worming
C. Mites and Ear Mites

Part 10: FERAL PIGEON RESCUE
A. Recognizing and catching a sick pigeon
B. Examining a sick bird
C. POOPS
D. Saving a life
E. Providing heat to sick birds
F. Treating a sick pigeon
G. Rescue Release Checklist


It comes to 231 pages with not one picture, so I'm sorry about that. 
It sure came a long way for something I was just making for myself, so I could learn. I just couldn't stop working on it, like an obsession. Lots of great info here on PT. Just thought I'd start sharing it, so it goes from there.
Just send me your email address and you can have it for free.

"Gary Gleeson has formal postgraduate qualifications in public health and is the Principal Consultant / CEO of Easipets and the Primarch Stud. He raced pigeons for 37 years with considerable success, usually finishing high in his Federations "Flyer of the Year", competition and is a former Federation President and Life Member." Is the author of the BBL article, who likes my compilation, and he is very nice not to be upset at me for 'stealing' his work.


----------

